# Grinder for brewed coffee



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi

Can people recommend s electric grinder for brewed coffee Areopress and v60. I gave a super jolly for my espresso but looking for something for brewed ideally something quiet any suggestions?

I have a Skelton hand grinder at moment but difficult to adjust plus I am lazy!

Regards

Rich


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Budget?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Something like a Baratza Maestro plus. I use one for brewed at work.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a Super Jolly, works well for me


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I need something similar as I really can't be doing my with espresso at home.

Espresso grinders aren't as easy to alter between coarser grinds due to being stepless.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Budget?


I am not sure exploring options at different budgets


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> I use a Super Jolly, works well for me


I don't really want a second one of these


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rdl81 said:


> I don't really want a second one of these


Have you tried brewing the Aeropress inverted, with your espresso grind, add water then coffee (or half water, then coffee & top up)?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Know your spec is an electric grinder but what about a Felgrind? Comes in at £90 - has 38mm burrs - same as its bigger brother. Will do a very good job for pour over and Aeropress.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Know your spec is an electric grinder but what about a Felgrind? Comes in at £90 - has 38mm burrs - same as its bigger brother. Will do a very good job for pour over and Aeropress.


I'm thinking the same, as usual though, difficult to know when they'll next be available. Wish I'd bought one at Cup North now. Hausgrind is just that hit too big and bulky for mobile use.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Have you tried brewing the Aeropress inverted, with your espresso grind, add water then coffee (or half water, then coffee & top up)?


I brew inverted but I tend to use different beans for brew and espresso so think drier ate grinder would be best


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

How do the hausgrind or felgrind compare to the skelton in terms of adjustability and grind time


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Skerton?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Rdl81 said:


> How do the hausgrind or felgrind compare to the skelton in terms of adjustability and grind time


There's no real comparison, the grind is in a different league, as is the adjustment. I haven't used the feldgrind but on the Hausgrind, the adjustment couldn't be simpler. I also find it to be very accurate. It's stepless, with a dial on the top that's numbered. I use it regularly at home for brewed and regularly switch between settings for different beans and it's completely consistent. My home brews went through the roof when I got the Hausgrind, no exaggeration. I've had various hand grinders before and then a Vario and the Hausgrind outperforms them all by a mile.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Skerton?


Yep guess sorry had it years!!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Rdl81 said:


> How do the hausgrind or felgrind compare to the skelton in terms of adjustability and grind time


...oh and also, the effort with the Hausgrind is less. The mechanism has bearings I believe, which makes the whole mechanism much smoother and it just feels high quality. It takes maybe 20-30 seconds to grind 17g at a guess.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've tried a porlex and a hausgrind. No comparison. In fact, I don't think it's fair to compare them as they're a completely different price bracket and different setup. A porlex is fiddly to adjust and he burrs wander at courser settings. The hausgrind is easy to adjust and consistent.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

What's the different between hausgrind and felgrind then?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm not sure you'd get a new electric grinder for less than £500 that would do a better job for brewed than the Hausgrind but I'd be very interested to hear from anyone who disagrees.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Rdl81 said:


> What's the different between hausgrind and felgrind then?


The feldgrind is smaller, lighter and designed to be portable. The burrs are exactly the same and the adjustment looks similar. The handle comes off easily, like a Porlex. They look good, particularly if you need to move them around. There's something about the walnut that I really love but the Hausgrind is pretty big and heavy when you compare it to a Skerton or a Porlex.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks my understand both are hard to get hold of from made by knock right?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Rdl81 said:


> Thanks my understand both are hard to get hold of from made by knock right?


And there is the major drawback! - absolute nightmare. I really wish I'd bought a Feldgrind when we were at CUp North.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I am getting a feldgrind as the Alu Hausgrind is liable to cause serious injury... Either by the turn nob falling off, or by the poor balance causing it to fall into something and smash it to pieces ( foot, glass?).

They grind well but in my hands it is a disaster waiting to happen when kicking about my kitchen. EDIT - can't fault it as a grinder though!

The feld will be for work.

I agree they are fine for home use but sometimes I do get a bit fed up of hand grinding a full load for the weekend drip basket. That said, you don't need more... But electric is the cure for laziness.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Peter (the guy that makes them) gave me a top tip. Hold them near to the top with your left hand (assuming you're right handed) and keep the whole thing below elbow height. It makes it easier to grind. He's right.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> Thanks my understand both are hard to get hold of from made by knock right?


eBay sales tend to ship a bit more quickly than web sales from anecdotal evidence


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> eBay sales tend to ship a bit more quickly than web sales from anecdotal evidence


I did a quick search there but couldn't see anything


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> eBay sales tend to ship a bit more quickly than web sales from anecdotal evidence


Good to know, I didn't know they sold on eBay. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/knocktop?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you considered the Lido2? Coffee Hit stock it and so it's reliable to get hold of plus a massive step up from the Hario and porlex.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Have you considered the Lido2? Coffee Hit stock it and so it's reliable to get hold of plus a massive step up from the Hario and porlex.


Might be an option any idea how they compare to hausgrind


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Malkonig Vario with steel burrs is meant to be a very capable grinder for brewed.


----------



## lajos88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rdl81 said:


> Might be an option any idea how they compare to hausgrind


Lido2 is "a beast", bigger than Hausgrind, based on info from guys have both, comparable quality of grinding, easier to fill due to funel-handle, more aggressive grinding.

I have Feldgrind - portable, half weight of Hausgrind, same burrs and grind quality. The adjustment is a little bit complicated than Haugrind as the dial is bellow the handle and you need to hold the handle and turn the dial. Still easier than Porlex and step less







.


----------



## lajos88 (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems the OE is developing Lido3: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/lido-3-pictures-from-scaj-show-in-japan-t32347.html

Knob has been redesigned. Looks like it is intended to address just about all the complaints: Less aggressive burr for easier cranking, folding handle for travel, Plastic catch jar for weight, breakage and static.

The plastic anti-static jar is now available to buy separately from their web (fits Lido 2)

Info from OE: Lido 3 weight as built about 950 grams.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Still looking for a decent grinder for brewed mainly Areopress and v60 what electric grinders should I look for?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

EK 43 or Compak R120. If they are a bit over budget, the Baratzas are pretty good value for money. I think Has Bean stock them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know people will laugh, but brewed does not come very high on my financial list to priorities even though I enjoy what I drink. I use a Kitchenmaid Artisan and find it quite acceptable. I am not suggesting for 2 seconds you should follow suit,


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

After seeing your bench Dave my jaw has just dropped and yes I am having a little chorkle to myself but as you say it's priorities.

Still surprised though if honest.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> After seeing your bench Dave my jaw has just dropped and yes I am having a little chorkle to myself but as you say it's priorities.
> 
> Still surprised though if honest.


No need to be surprised at all. My bench is continually changing with stuff I beg, steal and borrow and some I buy. I do not share everything with the forum. I can quantify expense with espresso but not with brewed, but that is just me! I have worked out my two favourite brew methods are syphon and cafetiere and as said, am quite happy with the old Kitchenmaid. My brewed journey is still very new. Perhaps in time I might change my opinion, but I hope not or it may be ek time!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm hoping to never 'need / want' to buy an EK, they are way out of my budget.....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Only have the Cores mug and cafetiere, fancy a crack at a V60 but it's the siphon that's most appealing due to the fact it looks as fun to make as drink.

As you say though priorities and other stuff keeps getting in the way of my siphon purchase. I am sure it will happen though.

As it is I am happy with my Porlex for brew and only really brew at work (the siphon would be home brewing) but think the MC2 is going into to work for speed of grinding on the brew front.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Only have the Cores mug and cafetiere, fancy a crack at a V60 but it's the siphon that's most appealing due to the fact it looks as fun to make as drink.
> 
> As you say though priorities and other stuff keeps getting in the way of my siphon purchase. I am sure it will happen though.
> 
> As it is I am happy with my Porlex for brew and only really brew at work (the siphon would be home brewing) but think the MC2 is going into to work for speed of grinding on the brew front.


If you are going to buy a syphon, buy the one for £29.95 from Amazon. It does everything the HArio and more expensive ones do. The only extras would be a filter from coffee hit that uses paper as opposed to cloth and some use butane burners but tbh, I love the meths!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> My brewed journey is still very new. Perhaps in time I might change my opinion, but I hope not or it may be ek time!


I never thought you'd say these word even in jest. Is it the "Mythos" touch?

In fairness I still rate espresso over brewed, but I have to say since I've moved to medium / light roasts I've started appreciating brewed a lot more.

I've had some great results from long steeps but I'm just too impatient.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I found the problem with brew to be once I had been able to make a passable espresso I just found all brew lacking.

Had to really let go of the two being related apart from the bean. Once I had done that, which took a while I was fine. The problem being my love of the espresso and it's intensity.

Some beans are just not good at doing both though another thing I am starting to learn but I still enjoy comparing the two with the same bean anyway, just only once with the brew if not working as all the beans I buy are with making espresso in mind.

Be interesting to see what the MC2 brings to the brew at work.........

What sort of grind in relation to a espresso grind is the siphon? Close or quite different?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> What sort of grind in relation to a espresso grind is the siphon? Close or quite different?


Much coarser, which is why I use the Kitchenaid!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Haha I was hoping that the siphon may take a finer grind. Don't know why just cause it's all a bit funky chemistry set looking I suppose. In the back of my head I new it would be coarser but hoped otherwise.

I am sure your Kitchenaid is lovely Dave and does it proud. I only asked as if I take the MC2 into work then get a siphon well I may have to bring it home to pair for brew. I don't really pay the attention to brew I do to espresso either but it appears I may need to if a siphon comes.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Haha I was hoping that the siphon may take a finer grind. Don't know why just cause it's all a bit funky chemistry set looking I suppose. In the back of my head I new it would be coarser but hoped otherwise.
> 
> I am sure your Kitchenaid is lovely Dave and does it proud. I only asked as if I take the MC2 into work then get a siphon well I may have to bring it home to pair for brew. I don't really pay the attention to brew I do to espresso either but it appears I may need to if a siphon comes.


  

I have this spare. It is a conical and also makes short work of beans and has reasonably good control with grind settings. It has not had much use but I smashed the glass collection jar. that matters not as you can collect into anything. To you, £15 including postage. It is not for sale to anyone else at the moment. Cheap and cheerful and much easier than a hand grinder!

Let me know


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Dave a very kind offer but until or if I do buy a siphon well a tad pointless but none the less appreciated.

I am still weighing up as it would be for home brewing if I would look at the siphon then just turn on the espresso machine. Due to the love of espresso and possibly the faff, cleaning and possibly even gimmick buying on my part of a siphon.

Although even an unused siphon sat on the shelf it would still look quite cool as there is definitely something about them.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rdl81 said:


> Still looking for a decent grinder for brewed mainly Areopress and v60 what electric grinders should I look for?


Have you decided on a budget?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Dave a very kind offer but until or if I do buy a siphon well a tad pointless but none the less appreciated.
> 
> I am still weighing up as it would be for home brewing if I would look at the siphon then just turn on the espresso machine. Due to the love of espresso and possibly the faff, cleaning and possibly even gimmick buying on my part of a siphon.
> 
> Although even an unused siphon sat on the shelf it would still look quite cool as there is definitely something about them.


No problemo, the offer is there! Have you tried a syphon coffee yet? Pop into your local artisan shop and try one. I was surprised. I prefer the french press for a stronger full on flavour though


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Is there anywhere else than flat caps that do siphon in Newcastle dave?


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I have this spare. It is a conical and also makes short work of beans and has reasonably good control with grind settings. It has not had much use but I smashed the glass collection jar. that matters not as you can collect into anything. To you, £15 including postage. It is not for sale to anyone else at the moment. Cheap and cheerful and much easier than a hand grinder!
> 
> Let me know


I'd be interested in this if you're still wanting to sell it? Funky orange nice


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I put it up for sale, I will let you know. I was just trying to help sk out. Where are you on your coffee journey then rompie


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Also similar discussion here on brewed grinder, in case it has suggestions that help: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24530-Grinder-for-brewed


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> If I put it up for sale, I will let you know. I was just trying to help sk out. Where are you on your coffee journey then rompie


Sure no worries and thanks.

My coffee journey... Well. I'm currently trying to perfect my v60 technique and usually just hand grind but looking for a suitable budget grinder until I have enough money to get something better, which could be a while (oh the lowly laments of a poor barista). Do many people rate the baratza encore for filter grinding?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rompie said:


> Sure no worries and thanks.
> 
> My coffee journey... Well. I'm currently trying to perfect my v60 technique and usually just hand grind but looking for a suitable budget grinder until I have enough money to get something better, which could be a while (oh the lowly laments of a poor barista). Do many people rate the baratza encore for filter grinding?


I hear its very capable for brewed but nowhere for espresso. Baratza are a brilliant company and I love them to pieces, particularly Pierce!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok so I have brought a hausgrind started using it today much much easier than my old hand grinder and nice and quite so very baby friendly


----------

